
New Zealand schools get the license to Chrome - threatofrain
https://www.blog.google/outreach-initiatives/education/all-kiwi-schools-get-license-chrome/
======
threatofrain
> Starting on November 1, as part of an agreement with Google and the New
> Zealand Ministry of Education, all state and state-integrated schools across
> New Zealand will be able to start claiming Ministry-funded Chrome Education
> licenses to manage new and existing unmanaged Chromebooks.

